# Los pajaritos y las antenas yagi



## Guest (Ene 14, 2009)

una consulta,

en el gran buenos aires por esta epoca vuelan en banda cantidades de loros barranqueros, palomas, ...

para antenas vhf que andan alrrededor de los dos metros de largo (HORIZONTALES) el reflector, dipolo y directores, alguien conoce metodo-forma-artilugio o lo que sea para que esos pajarracos no doblen los elementos de la antena ?.






D/P : por favor, metodos no violentos.


.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 14, 2009)

Segun vi en internet en algunas tiendas venden buhos de plastico que puedes colocar sobre la antena y los ahuyenta, pero es necesario cambar al buho de posicion de vez en cuando para que no se acostumbren a el

http://www.ure.es/foro.html?func=view&catid=5&id=23115&limit=10

Otra forma seria construir un ahuyenta pajaros electronico... pero no se que tan efectivos sean... en lo personal creo que el buho es una idea simple y facil de probar...


----------



## Guest (Ene 15, 2009)

Chico3001, gracias por el dato,

mi sobrina tiene un monito de peluche con una campanita,

funcionara ?.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 15, 2009)

son pajaros pero no creo que funcione.... si vas a poner algo sobre la antena tiene que ser muy parecido a un depredador natural, un aguila, un halcon o algo asi... y aun asi hay que andarlo moviendo de lugar para que no se den cuenta de que es una estatua....


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 15, 2009)

Algo asi ;-)
http://www.nopuedocreer.com/noticias/3540/sistema-chino-de-pastoreo/


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 16, 2009)

Pues para que no sea fijo el depredador de mentira, se puede poner en forma de veleta y que se valla moviendo con el viento, así los pajarracos se piensan que de verdad se mueve el bicho.
Si no existen veletas con un pajaro depredador lo mas real posible, es cuestion de hacer un "apaño" con un buho, aguila, halcon, etc... y colocarlo en la veleta lo mas sujeto posible para que no se caiga, así gira con el viento y parece que es lo mas real posible para disuadirlos de colocarse en la antena.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 17, 2009)

Mi abuelo tenia un cañon de gas en la huerta que tenia, era muy simple, un retardo entre explosion y explosion con piedra de mechero, una bombona de campingas, y un tubo de laton o PVC de unos 20 cm de diametro, y funcionaba para espantar a los pajaros, no era nada peligroso ya que no hechaba llamarada, pero los petardazos que daba eran impresionantes.


----------



## djmyky (Ene 17, 2009)

yo opto por  señuelos  de aguila con alas extendidas   funciona  a mis pollos y galinas les causa terror  creo es una buena opcion a llevarte  tus transistores de potencia en la  salida


----------



## asterión (Ene 18, 2009)

Aca en Lima, Perú he visto una solución que me parece practica aunque talvez poco estética. Forran la parte de la antena en la que se pueden parar, de una malla que aca le llaman de gallinero, la antena se puede ver pero toma una forma algo rara y como normalmente sale algo inclinada la forrada, no se paran mucho las aves que digamos...
Si consigo una foto les aviso...


----------



## sin7 (Dic 4, 2009)

yo conseguí un producto que usan para que los perros no orinen en determinados sitios el olor es bastante fuerte. la verdad me ha fusionado bien, sin embargo no dudo q un halcón o gavilán o otro depredador en la cercanía deje de disuadir a estos animalitos...


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 5, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> Algo asi ;-)
> http://www.nopuedocreer.com/noticias/3540/sistema-chino-de-pastoreo/


Por dios..
Ya mismo me imprimo una foto de un lobo y uno de estos días la llevo al campo de mi novia a ver qué pasa con las ovejas


----------



## tiago (Dic 5, 2009)

Mi barrio está infestado de palomas y para ahuyentarlas la gente cuelga cd's virgenes que estén estropeados o muy viejos, de cuerdecitas, que con la brisa se mueven y refejan la luz en mil direcciones, ésto parece que molesta alos pájaros y no se acercan,pero claro, lo que molesta a algunos agrada a otros y las urracas (que aqui no las hay acuden a los reflejos)
Al ser material plastico (policarbonato) es duradero y no afecta al funcionamiento de la antena ... Barato y simple de instalar... Hazte con una docena de discos y haz la prueba.
Saludos.


----------

